# Christian Pulisic



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2017)

Centrocampista offensivo, è stato strappato dagli USA dal Borussia Dortmund, con il quale ha già giocato 9 partite di Champions in questa stagione nonostante i suoi 18 anni. Inserito dal The Guardian tra i migliori talenti minorenni nel 2015, ha già debuttato anche con la maglia degli Stati Uniti, 11 presenze e 3 gol.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2017)

Sembrerebbe che sia nato l'erede di Donovan


----------



## Igniorante (10 Marzo 2017)

Se ne parla bene gia da mesi, vedremo se mantiene le aspettative nel lungo periodo ma il potenziale sembra averlo


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2017)

Ancora incostante ma ha strappi da grande giocatore, forse sarebbe stato più adatto di Calhanoglu. Peccato.


----------



## vanbasten (4 Novembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ancora incostante ma ha strappi da grande giocatore, forse sarebbe stato più adatto di Calhanoglu. Peccato.



non credo che veniva via per meno di 70 milioni. chala e costa 22.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> non credo che veniva via per meno di 70 milioni. chala e costa 22.



Sarebbe costato un po' di più, però il valore di mercato che dava transfermakt (che non è la bibbia ma è l'unico valore indicativo) era 18 mln. Sanè è stato preso a 37, e aveva fatto vedere di più.


----------



## Smarx10 (4 Novembre 2017)

Questo diventerà un fenomeno di livello mondiale. Già adesso fa la differenza


----------



## vanbasten (4 Novembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe costato un po' di più, però il valore di mercato che dava transfermakt (che non è la bibbia ma è l'unico valore indicativo) era 18 mln. Sanè è stato preso a 37, e aveva fatto vedere di più.



io mi son tenuto basso anzi. dembele è valutato 33 ma è stato pagato oltre 100 milioni. sane è stato pagato 50 milioni un anno fa. quest'anno sarebbe stato pagato almeno 75 milioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Novembre 2017)

Mamma mia che sta combinando stasera.



vanbasten ha scritto:


> io mi son tenuto basso anzi. dembele è valutato 33 ma è stato pagato oltre 100 milioni. sane è stato pagato 50 milioni un anno fa. quest'anno sarebbe stato pagato almeno 75 milioni.



Boh, magari hai ragione tu.


----------



## ralf (19 Dicembre 2017)

Contro l'Hoffenheim ha fatto un goal pazzesco....


```
streamable.com/f5b5l
```


----------

